# an article for those of you in school



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/don ... tion-fails


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Also this article from the same magazine....

http://www.psychologytoday.com/articles ... hings-know


----------

